# Lyceian Arcana "Tradition Boons" web enhancement



## RangerWickett (Apr 6, 2005)

*[size=+1]Lyceian Arcana "Tradition Boons"[/size]*
E.N. Publishing's _Elements of Magic - Lyceian Arcana_ introduced nine magical traditions, each with its own style of spellcasting.  To make the benefits of those traditions more immediately available to low-level characters, we present the following web enhancement, with a magical boon available to 1st level mages of each tradition.  Download in either .doc or .rtf format.


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 6, 2005)

*Very* cool, RW! Thanks a lot.  I'd love to see an expanded list of general Mage boons, sometime, but this goes a long way toward figuring out what boons are worth.

These are all minor boons, yes?

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Xorial (Apr 8, 2005)

I dont know if my suggetion in the Traditions thread was what got this started, but I am sure glad to see it anyway   .


----------



## astriemer (Apr 8, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *Very* cool, RW! Thanks a lot.  I'd love to see an expanded list of general Mage boons, sometime, but this goes a long way toward figuring out what boons are worth.
> 
> These are all minor boons, yes?
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.




It looks to me like minor boons are worth about as much as a feat or perhaps a bit more, but tend to have a supernatural effect (which feats normally don't have).


----------

